# "COMPOSER ? " The story behind "Human Nature" by S.Porcaro



## fiestared (Feb 23, 2019)

Human Nature composer and original TOTO keyboard player Steve Porcaro reveals how he wrote the 1982 Michael Jackson hit ballad and how producer Quincy Jones included his song in Thriller, the best selling album of all time. Steve Porcaro also played synthesizer on Thriller track The Girl Is Mine, the duet with Micheal Jackson and Paul McCartney.
Enjoy !


----------

